# Considering the Combat Arms.



## airdelta2 (16 Apr 2012)

I was considering the combat arms. Specifically Armour. I was wondering: Are armoured officers usually using the Coyotes or the Leopard C2's? Now that Afghanistan is done are we more likely to be mainly using the Leopard's in the future more than the Coyote's?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2012)

word said:
			
		

> I was considering the combat arms. Specifically Armour. I was wondering: Are armoured officers usually using the Coyotes or the Leopard C2's? Now that Afghanistan is done are we more likely to be mainly using the Leopard's in the future more than the Coyote's?



You have been on this site since April 01, 2011, 13:33:16 pm and asking about almost every Trade in the CF, towards becoming an officer and/or a NCM.  You have been spoon fed for over 55 posts.  I would think that by now you may have learned some research skills to better find an occupation that you may feel like making a career.


----------



## airdelta2 (16 Apr 2012)

This is a specific question that a quick search was not able to answer. It's not a general question, I'd like to know if the army are going to be using Coyote's or Leopard's more often in the future.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2012)

word said:
			
		

> I was considering the combat arms. Specifically Armour. I was wondering: Are armoured officers usually using the Coyotes or the Leopard C2's? Now that Afghanistan is done are we more likely to be mainly using the Leopard's in the future more than the Coyote's?





			
				word said:
			
		

> This is a specific question that a quick search was not able to answer. It's not a general question, I'd like to know if the army are going to be using Coyote's or Leopard's more often in the future.



 :

As the Canadian Forces employ Coyote as their Reconnaissance Vehicle and Leopard 2 as their MBT in the Armour Corps, I would hazard a guess that a future member of the CF who enters the Armour Corps in any capacity, will undoubtedly serve on a Coyote or a Leopard.








Oh the visions of a new 2 Lt with a map are racing through my head now.


----------



## greentoblue (17 Apr 2012)

word said:
			
		

> I'd like to know if the army are going to be using Coyote's or Leopard's more often in the future.



And we would like to know the same thing!  Unfortunately - and I am not being sarcastic - we have no ability to forecast the future with 80, 90 or 100% accuracy.  (Famously wrong military predictions include "the machine gun is overrated"; "airplanes will never be a decisive instrument of war"; "the cavalry is perfectedly content with its lances and sabers", "the war will be over by Christmas", etc.)  How the army employs its armoured fighting vehicles is entirely dependent on the circumstances we are handed.  At one time, (I believe it was 2003?) the army announced an end to its tank program in favour of a wheeled "mobile gun system" and then had to rearm itself in a hurry with Leopard 2s.  Let me put it another way, the Canadian Army is an expeditionary force that has to be prepared to operate and fight on a full spectrum of operations from a force-on-force scenario ie tanks slugging it out with each other to low intensity/peacemaking/peacekeeping missions.  At either end of the spectrum tanks might be employed or the emphasis might be on wheeled recce missions employing the coyote.  In either case, if you do decide to go for a career in the Armour Corps you'll probably get to exposure to both types of vehicles at one time or another.


----------



## Miller97 (19 Apr 2012)

word said:
			
		

> I was considering the combat arms. Specifically Armour. I was wondering: Are armoured officers usually using the Coyotes or the Leopard C2's? Now that Afghanistan is done are we more likely to be mainly using the Leopard's in the future more than the Coyote's?



Coyotes will hopefully be something of the past soon as the TAPV contract is awarded in june, Have you looked into the vehicles of the future for the recce end of armour? The Leo's will be around for a while


----------



## therickiness (19 Apr 2012)

An more interesting question for Word to ask would be the selection criteria between tank officer and recc officer. I wonder what choice or any choice at all are given to the officer cadets at the end of CAPs.  ???


----------



## jwtg (20 Apr 2012)

therickiness said:
			
		

> An more interesting question for Word to ask would be the selection criteria between tank officer and recc officer. I wonder what choice or any choice at all are given to the officer cadets at the end of CAPs.  ???


I would assume none.  Because CAP stands for Common Army Phase, it means that the course candidates are from all trades.

Common sense (and the way other trades do things) tells me that specific routes of employment in the Armoured Corps wouldn't be decided at CAP, but later in Ph. 3 & 4.
Then again, I've been wrong before.


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2012)

therickiness said:
			
		

> An more interesting question for Word to ask would be the selection criteria between tank officer and recc officer. I wonder what choice or any choice at all are given to the officer cadets at the end of CAPs.  ???



Get through Phase 3 and 4 first...forget that, worry about getting through CAP first, then 3/4.  Your employment will be based on vacancies in your Regt when you get posted there.  

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Apr 2012)

word said:
			
		

> I was considering the combat arms. Specifically Armour. I was wondering: Are armoured officers usually using the Coyotes or the Leopard C2's? Now that Afghanistan is done are we more likely to be mainly using the Leopard's in the future more than the Coyote's?



You sound like a tire kicker.
Pick something and give'r
You're not getting younger.


----------

